# making a true flat edge on looooong boards



## opticsguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I have two slabs of spalted maple, each are 3" thick, 21" wide and 18 feet long.

I need to cut one straight edge on each board to make a book match table top. Any ideas/suggestions for obtaining a "perfect" straight edge for joinery.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Find a 10" circular saw*

With a decent blade for ripping. align the boards edge to edge, keep sawing between the boards until they meet up perfectly. A reasonably straight edge to saw against should work. The cut doesn't have to be perfectly straight, just so the boards "mate" to one another. They are too large to move against a saw or cutter, so bring the cutter/saw to the work. JMO :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

opticsguy said:


> I have two slabs of spalted maple, each are 3" thick, 21" wide and 18 feet long.
> 
> I need to cut one straight edge on each board to make a book match table top. Any ideas/suggestions for obtaining a "perfect" straight edge for joinery.
> 
> Thanks for your input.



I've had to do an edge like that on some Mahogany that was 12/4, 18' long but only 20" wide. If you have a good jointer all set up, and some help, that would be the best way, IMO.


----------

